# A new Groomer



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Some of you may remember the horrific groom poor Brody was subjected to last time he got groomed. The groomer was just bound and determined she was doing a complete shave on him and he didn't even go in matted. He looked absolutely stupid when I picked him up.

So, it's been time for him to get a haircut for a while now. As cooperative as Brody can be, I just don't enjoy grooming and he doesn't like it either. I find his hair really tough to even comb. I also find my asthma starts acting up more when he's got really long hair. I think that is more the dust and stuff he brings in with it, rather than just him himself. Trying to find a groomer around here is hard. It's a small fairly remote place. The first groomer I took him to (who I liked) went out of business. The second place butchered him. There are groomers who do it out of their homes, but every contact I've had isn't taking new dogs. So, I finally got a contact for a lady who just opened (in October) a new shop and I got him an appointment there. 

I was feeling pretty confident as she told me she had 4 other Havanese clients and I could tell from talking with her that she knew about the Havanese. So, I took Brody there today. The shop was lovely. Very clean and no smell at all. The work area is right out front so you can see everything. I could tell she was an animal person right away as she came out to greet Brody and went over what I wanted done.

Brody did go in with matts. I got behind with his grooming while I had pneumonia and have never really caught up. His hair is at a length where his hair just matts to look at it. Anyhow, I thought the groomer did a lovely job. He looks really cute! I was very impressed and happy to find a new groomer who I like!

So....here are the obligatory pictures (as good as I could get, as Brody has never been cooperative with the camera). I'm including a recent photo as a before picture as well for comparison.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

He looks adorable


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Handsome Brody! 

-Jeanne-


----------



## dianaplo (Dec 30, 2013)

He looks cute and you avoided the stress!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

He looks good!  Now you need to wheedle the names of the other 4 Havs out of her so you can set up a playdate.


----------

